# stethescope



## firecoins (Feb 15, 2007)

I have been looking at stethescopes.  They go anywhere from$20 to $500 for electronic ones.  

how does one pick a stethescope?  Some seem to be specifically for listening to the heart.  Some claim to be more for general assessment which I assume would be more to my likeing.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 15, 2007)

for general exam uses, you dont need an electronic amplified scope, or a cardiology scope. you'll just be throwing your money away

as far as brand or type, its preference. my mother, a 20yr rn, cant hear a damn thing from my littman but never misses a beat(pun intended) form the five dollar wonder. me, being partially deaf in one ear, i prefer a scope with excellent acoustics. i have a littman master classic and i love it.

i personally cant stand dual lumen scopes(two tubes) all i hear is the tubes banging against eachother. some people swear by em.

any decently constructed scope by a reputable brand will do you just fine. just think about your tastes. single or dual lumen? single or double sided chest piece? style(as far as color)

scopes walk away. really. if you always are looking at your scope, you wont see it, but take your eyes off it and it will always sprout little legs and walk away. you think im kidding, but that the only explanation for your scope ending up in another emts car. little steth legs


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey firecoins!!  I have a Littmann cardiology lll stethoscope and I LOVE IT!
Littmann also has a great warranty!


----------



## YYCmedic (Feb 16, 2007)

Littmann Classic II, it works awesome! Personally I hear way too much interferance with double tube scopes, but its all a matter of your personal choice like KEVD18 said. Classic II should be around $100... I think thats what I paid last time. Have fun shopping!


----------



## MMiz (Feb 16, 2007)

I swear by the Litmann Classic II S.E. Stethoscope, but that's just me.  I got it for $60 at AllHeart.com.  I agree though, good ears grow legs.  I'd highly suggest getting an expensive scope engraved with your name, though I only have a little tag on mine.


----------



## gradygirl (Feb 16, 2007)

I got a Littmann Master Classic Black Edition for my birthday. It's not only a great scope, it's frickin' sexy, too.

But no matter what *make sure* that you get your name engraved. Scopes walk off and ID tags "fall" off...


----------



## firecoins (Feb 16, 2007)

got a Littman Select. Found it for $39. Not bad. I ordered it online today.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

TCERT1987 said:


> I got a Littmann Master Classic Black Edition for my birthday. It's not only a great scope, it's frickin' sexy, too.


 
Oh lord Getting hot and bothered over medical equipment!! Baby you didn't hit your head too, did you?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EMS215 (Feb 17, 2007)

I also have a littman classic SE II, love it. I had an ADSCOPE in emt class, the difference is like a porche as opposed to a pinto.


----------



## mysterl33 (Mar 6, 2007)

I just started EMT-B class and the rescue squad I volunteer for got me a stethoscope. It's not the best but it works great. It's a Adscope and does what it should. I'm probably going to get a better one after I get into med-school. But for now, this is more than enough for me as a student who is just starting.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 24, 2007)

So I took some time before actually getting my scope.  I just got a Littman Select.  It seems awesome.  Very well made.

I took a call about a week and half ago.  One of my crew mwmbers lent me their cardiology III to take a bp. Never got a bp so easily.  The sound was loud and clear.  I accidentally released too quickly but got the bp. Had to redo it just to make sure and it was right the first time.


----------

